# Road Trip Mix CD



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

The gf and I are taking a road trip to Austin in two weeks. Every great road trip needs a mix cd (remember when it was a mix tape?) So suggest some upbeat songs that will make me press hard on the gas pedal and put us in a good mood. If you have an obscure song, just give me a link to where I can find it and buy it (Amazon, Borders, etc.) or download it.

10 songs so far -

1) Walking on Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves
2) Rescue Me - Fontella Bass
3) Breakout - Swing Out Sister
4) 99 Luft Balloons (German version) - Nena
5) Last of the Famous International Playboys - Morrissey
6) Shiny Happy People - REM
7) Getting Way With It - Electronic
8) Swing It Back - Moloko
9) We Are Each Other - Beautiful South
10) 2 Times - Ann Lee

Dare I add Road Rage by Catatonia?

Karl

Any type of music is ok, but rap isn't my favorite.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Early Stereolab is great driving music.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Dots & Loops, Aluminum Tunes, Peng!, Emporer Tomato Catsup.. good stuff.

The soundtrack to Garden State has some fun songs.
The best of Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers, Travelling Wilburys Vol. 1, Cloud 9 by George Harrison...


Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## Hanseat (Nov 20, 2004)

Need some Franz Ferdinand here. Darts of Pleasure would be my favorite for that purpose.


----------



## romafan (Apr 29, 2005)

I always like to try and customize the mix according to the destination. Austin? Definitely some Gourds. Also, there's a plethora of great road music to be found in the Hankcock/Ely/Gilmore catalogs. Throw in some Townes Van Zandt while you're at it...


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Radar Love - Golden Earring
Fat Bottom Girls - Queen

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

"Driving Down a Dream" by Tom Petty
"Road House Blues" the Doors
"Passive" by Perfect Circle
"One Step Closer" Linkin Park
"Closer" by NIN
"The Way" by I can't remember who
"Raise Up" by Saliva
"Circular Breath" by Gordan Duncan


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

_Song 2_ by Blur - has become a bit of a cliche but nothing better first thing in the morning.

_She Sells Sanctuary_ by the Cult - classic headbanger track, great for driving.

The Oasis version of _C'Mon Feel the Noise_ - definitive.

Anything by Belle and Sebastian - _Piazza, New York Catcher_ is my current favourite.

Franz Ferdinand of course - _Dark of the Matinee_ probably although it hardly matters, they are all great.

------------------


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

GMAC,

I can't believe you didn't suggest Billy Bragg's "Help Save The Youth of America!"  My dirty secret is that this Republican, free marketeer actually really, really likes Billy Bragg.


Karl


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

I could never be bothered with him myself (his music anyway).

Add _Beat Surrender_ or _Town Called Malice_ by The Jam to the list - Paul Weller is a good old lefty. _The Bitterest Pill_ is also great but maybe not for travelling with the old trouble and strife.

------------------


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Where I May Roam - Metallica [8D]


----------



## upstarter (Dec 3, 2005)

First, you have no John Denver, which is a mistake. Granted, i don't fancy his music very much, but nevertheless, he is perfect for road trips with soungs like "country roads" and "I'm leaving on a jetplane." We listened to him on a cross-country trip, and the whole car was singing along. 

2nd song is called "oh happy day," featured on The Sister Act 2 Soundtrack. AMAZING SONG that i just discovered. Starts out mellow, and then thunders in with a chior. Very cool.

And of course, "Hey Jude" should be on there.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

"Where's Your Head At" by Basement Jaxx
"Metal" by Afrika Bambaataa (w/ Gary Numan)
"She Watch Channel Zero" by Public Enemy (perhaps not g/f-friendly, but kickass)
"Black Tambourine" by Beck
"Praise God I'm Satisfied" by Blind Willie Johnson (for some night driving)

While you're at it, throw in the entire Boards of Canada "Music Has the Right to Children" disc.

********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Bands for your mix:

The Vulgar Boatmen
Early Stones (doing r&b covers - their version of "Down the Road Apiece" is tremendous)
The Detroit Cobras

There's a two-disc anthology from Bloodshot Records - "For a Decade of Sin" - that would fit your destination quite well.

The Velvet Underground Live 1969 set - largely recorded in Dallas and Austin, I believe.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

By The English Beat:
Save It For Later
I Confess
Sole Salvation
End of the Party
Ackee 123

By General Public:
Takin' the Day Off
Come Again

By miscellaneous other bands:
Where the Streets Have No Name (U2)
Every Little Thing She Does is Magic (Sting & the Police)
The Sign (Ace of Base)


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

"Who Do You Love" by George Thorogood and the Destroyers. For that matter anything by him is good driving music.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

Going Out West - Tom Waits (or one of the Widespread Panic versions)
Any Kinks song 
"Wildflower" and "Fire Woman"- The Cult
Bad Luck- Social Distortion
Bloodletting- Concrete Blonde
Hit The Road Jack- Brian Setzer and Ray Charles (the greatest version ever)
Thursday- Morphine
I Think She Likes Me- Morphine
You Speak My Language- Morphine

(I would suggest buying "Cure for Pain" or "Good", I think she likes me is only available on a bootleg but I can probably get you a copy)



All of these can be downloaded except maybe for the Brian Setzer/Ray Charles song and "I think she likes me" (I think they are both on albums that are no longer in production). I can get either one of those to you. 










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by jbmcb_
> 
> Travelling Wilburys Vol. 1


Once while moving across the country I unthinkingly packed most of the cassettes and sent them with the mover, leaving me to journey, often out of radio range while crossing Texas, with only the first Traveling Wilburys, Tom Petty's Full Moon Fever, the Grateful Dead's Mars Hotel and Hot Tuna's America's Choice. And never felt the urge to buy more tapes.

If you like blues, I recommend the Howlin' Wolf compilation "Moanin' At Midnight" for night driving. Haunting stuff.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...1/102-7635522-3776130?s=music&v=glance&n=5174


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

growing up in the late 80s exposed me to the dreaded hair bands of that era... and i can't help it but on long drives with my friends nothing keeps us moving than our "guilty pleasure": listening to such great ouvres like:

whitesnake - here i go again, is this love, the deeper the love
skid row - i remember you, 18 & life
poison - every rose has its thorn, fire and ice, momma dont dance, fallen angel
warrant - cherry pie, heaven, i saw red
aerosmith - what it takes, angel, love in an elevator, dude looks like a lady
def leppard - hysteria, pour some sugar on me, love bites, argmaggedon it, rock of ages
AND songs by other acts like cinderella, mr big, tesla, winger, firehouse...

my god! just posting this makes my hair grow into a mullet!


----------



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

No roadtrip CD is complete without a copy of Jerry Reed singing 'Eastbound and Down'.

Pair it up with a cowboy hat and a black Trans Am. Seriously though, it's a great song.

Also, depending on where you live you may consider some songs about Texas - since you'll be driving through the state.

www.thegenuineman.com


----------



## Tyto (Sep 22, 2004)

My "Saturday Drive" compilation CD:

1. Jammin' Me (Tom Petty)
2. Let My Baby Ride (R.L. Burnside)
3. Way Down South (Matt "Guitar" Murphy)
4. Philadelphia Baby (Crawling King Snakes)
5. Goin' Nowhere (Chris Isaac)
6. Ticket to Ride (Beatles)
7. Veronica (Elvis Costello)
8. Private Conversation (Lyle Lovett and His Large Band)
9. Five O' Clock World (Vogues)
10. You're Gonna Miss Me (13th Floor Elevators)
11. A Million Miles Away (Plimsouls)
12. Two Swords (English Beat)
13. The Bug (Dire Straits)
14. Under Pressure (Queen)
15. Connected (Stereo MCs)
16. Authority Song (JC Mellencamp)
17. Divide and Conquer (Husker Du)
18. Rudie Can't Fail (Clash)
19. Tightrope (SRV)
20. Out in the Cold (Tom Petty)
21. Home Again (Oingo Boingo)
22. End of the Line (Traveling Wilburys) 


__________

Fair and softly goes far.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

"Car Jamming" by The Clash

********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

_I Bet You Look Good on the Dancefloor_ by the Arctic Monkeys. New to me but love at first hearing.

------------------


----------



## Siegfried (Nov 11, 2004)

I usually don't follow the dictates of a mix compiler, as one man's taste doesn't usually gel with my own. However, the first release in the Freezone series: "Freezone 1: Phenomenology of Ambient" (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00000AV8H/), is a brilliant, operatic mix of songs, providing lows and highs at precisely the right moments (for me).

I believe you really need a premium sound system to fully enjoy this release, as it tests the limits of both the high and low frequencies.
My favorite songs (in no particular order):
Sunrise - Young American Primitive
Ocean View - Rising Sun
PrÃ©paration/Joyeux Regrets - Benjamin Lew
Desert Equations - Sussan Deyhim, Richard Horowitz
Orphic Mysteries - Arc
Voyage 34-Phase IV [Instrumental Extract] - Porcupine Tree
Have a pleasant trip,
Siegfried


----------

